# Is it worth keeping?



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

I have just come into an Apple Power Mac 5200/75/LC and was wondering if it worth keeping? Does it have any real money value? it appears to work ok. I have only dealt with PC's. Any Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac/stats/powermac_5200_75lc.html

remember Apple specs do not compare to IBMPC specs - so a comaprable IBMPC would need a much higher spec.

however, i dont think it has any value - other then to someone who wants that model - maybe for training purposes to play with macsoftware or play with machardware


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

do you live anywhere in louisiana? my friend is obsessed with macs. He'd be happy to have any mac, doesn't care how old.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice mac...........just very slow, by today's standards. Still, a very stable machine.
You said it's still working fine? Do you have any PC's that old, that are still working fine?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If the computer is working, it's worth something to someone. If you can't sell it, consider donating it to a school. Many schools use Apple computers, and there are way too many districts that cannot afford to get any computers. Even if all they do is hook it up to the Internet in a library, that will help kids.

Do a Google search on the words: donate computer


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

well, if u live near louisiana i know my friend would love it. His house is chock-fulla macs.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If you want to sell it, check out craigslist.org or ebay.


----------

